# Night Light Plate Cover



## Mikekow80 (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a Kick Starter project I saw on Protoolreviews.com. Not sure how I feel. Half of me says AWESOME! Other half is scared over their "Power Extractors" 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/snappower/the-snaprays-guidelight-illuminate-your-life


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

My wife just watched me watch the video and immediately said get us some. Guess we found the target customer.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Mikekow80 said:


> Its a Kick Starter project I saw on Protoolreviews.com. Not sure how I feel. Half of me says AWESOME! Other half is scared over their "Power Extractors" https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/snappower/the-snaprays-guidelight-illuminate-your-life


Wonder if they make a decora model.


----------



## Mikekow80 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah both duplex and decor. In white, ivory and almond. Wish you could mount either direction. It says you can only mount it with the LEDs facing the direction of the ground. 

I might buy a pack a surprise the wife cause she will love them too


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you notice that they won't work with GFi protection?. Bet they trip arc fault breakers also , and if you are up on your codes like i know the vast majority of painters and street sweepers in this forum section all are, you know pretty much all around a house is arc protected in the 14 nec.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

JesseCocozza said:


> Wonder if they make a decora model.


Venice Beach pier Jesse, Cowabunga Surfed Siesta Key lots too.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Did you notice that they won't work with GFi protection?


Take the time to read, and you'll see that's because of the physical configuration of a GFCI outlet, not because of any intrinsic safety problem.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Take the time to read, and you'll see that's because of the physical configuration of a GFCI outlet, not because of any intrinsic safety problem.


i didn't think it was an intrinsic safety problem, but rather a teeny fault to ground one. Looking at how the clip to power is where I see a problem with arc fault breakers. :no::blink:


----------



## luckyshadow (Jun 18, 2005)

you couldn't pay me enough to even let one of those fire starters in my house much less install one!

Go ahead get some but be sure to evaluate your homeowners insurance policy to make sure it is up to date.

That "connection" to the power source is about one of the worst things I have ever seen, and I've been involved in the electrical trade for over 32 years.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not an electrician, so I'm not sure what the dangers of that device could be, but wouldn't that thing have to be UL?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Patsfanindallas said:


> ...wouldn't that thing have to be UL?


It is.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> It is.


ok then pardon my stupidity, but doesn't UL ensure it's relative safety?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yup.

I'd have to actually have one in my hands to vouch for it, but in principle I'd be comfortable using that design even without UL certification.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

luckyshadow said:


> you couldn't pay me enough to even let one of those fire starters in my house much less install one!
> 
> Go ahead get some but be sure to evaluate your homeowners insurance policy to make sure it is up to date.
> 
> That "connection" to the power source is about one of the worst things I have ever seen, and I've been involved in the electrical trade for over 32 years.


How do you feel about wagos?


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## luckyshadow (Jun 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> How do you feel about wagos?



you don't want to know ! 
You'll not find any in my house or garages.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

seems simple enough ...I would like to install one and see...


----------

